# Logic Pro X Wishlist 2021 Edition



## gsilbers (Aug 28, 2021)

Its been a while but here is a new list of logic wish list we all hope the developers can see 


- Piano roll different color lanes for different midi Regions.. (auto assign when selecting more than one region to edit)

-Multiple midi cc lanes on piano roll. We've been asking for this since forever but heck.. once agin.

-New compressor models/algos to be in the main channel EQ. And user default setting for when pressing the listtle eq window in the channel strip. I lov for easy it is to summon the EQ but the the sound is a but thin when adding gain. new algos are cool. 

-Better surround implementation. (I have a feeling new atmos will be added soon to logic)

-Better right side file browser. (I still default to looking in finder)

- Asignable keycomand to advance midi transform functions. (fixed velocity, fixed note length etc)

- Nicer folder tracks in main window. (I cannot tell when the folder ends) Maybe another color?)

-Having summing tracks folders be under summing track folders. (its doable but pita. an easier way would be nice). 

-Change the quick controls so its only right click (command click/whatever) and move midi knob/fader. Similar like in kontakt gui. 
Right now the quick control is anything but quick. 

-Effect chain like in Ableton live where the effects are one next to each other, can be nested and x/y control assignable. (too much to ask of course but if they copied the Live Loops, why not this 

-A way to have score notes instead of midi regions in the main window arrangement. Ive read someone wanted this and though it wouldb cool, even though iwoud not use it. 

-kill the star control button/window fiasco. Do the quick control/ableton live effect chain instead mentioned above. 

-Midi Environment. ufff... where to start. Left there for legacy users but sometimes useful. Those tiny midi lanes points are just an strain away from punching the computer

-Logic multi sampler is cool but would like some more redmatica features. Auto round robin would be nice. 

-better flex algorithms for pitch. any better in general. 

-Expand the pitch correction to do fun stuff like T-pain stuff. The reggeton in me that comes out when drunk would love this. 

-Not limit audio units to 16 multi channels at a time. 

-Being able to categorize instruments like in effects. 

-MAin window "flags" markers likein pro tools. Love the way PT just has a little yellow dot and text you can use to rememebr stuff. 
the current markers in logic are very crude and only in sections. 

-Disable track/track "off" to actually remove ram without having to control click them. minor but still. 

-Force users to have to rename tracks that are the same. That way i dont have 43 tracks names "untiled". Im not blaming my lazy ass.. but pro tools forces you to do this and works wonders. 

-Mixer windows to be customizable or more flexible and not have to follow the main window setup. 

-Option to not create an new aux when creating a new bus. OR assign track into another track. 


Thats more than i thought i could write. Maybe some are already there or of course, other ways to do them. But keep adding or correcting


----------



## el-bo (Aug 28, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> -Effect chain like in Ableton live where the effects are one next to each other, can be nested and x/y control assignable. (too much to ask of course but if they copied the Live Loops, why not this


Except perhaps more like Bitwig's version i.e more macros and allowing effects to be placed in the feedback path. 

I also wish they'd replace the clunky 'Smart' control system, and just have MIDI assignable in the way Bitwig, Ableton and u-he do it.

A Bitwig-style floating browser, with much easier plugin instantiation.

Would love to see something like M4L within Logic, allowing independent developers and coders to craft audio and MIDI plugins/objects/patches. Maybe even a full-on modular environment


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 28, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Its been a while but here is a new list of logic wish list we all hope the developers can see
> 
> 
> - Piano roll different color lanes for different midi Regions.. (auto assign when selecting more than one region to edit)
> ...


You've pretty much ticked all of the same boxes I'd list....

Multiple CC lanes, and Summing Stacks inside Summing Stacks are the biggest one for me...

The few I'd add or expand on are:

*User *non-loop-based* audio browser.* (Currently adding files to the "untagged loops" area forces them to be imported as loops. I discovered a bug last year where if files were force-stretched sometimes they couldn't be unstretched, even if dragged in from finder ). Just give us a searchable user sample browser please!

*Plugin list search with a keyboard shortcut option*... (This is one of those little things that makes Live, and other DAWs with the same feature quicker to work in. It also makes it assignable to a controller like metagrid/TOSC/Lemur, etc)

*A plugin-chainer device - with the ability for parallel processing* (Like Live's Audio/Instrument rack, Studio One's Spliter, etc. This would allow for custom channel or instrument strips, parallel processing etc... Please don't quote & recommend _Unify_!! )

*Transform in general needs some work*... Presets should be global, not per project. And 100%, should be assignable... I also kind of hate how this isn't a context menu option or linked to a button in the midi editor. It should essentially be hardwired into Logic's midi editing workflow...

*An overhauled multiband compressor *(Perhaps revamping the current one to use the different compressor algorithms. And at the very least a non-ancient UI).

Other whistles and bells...

*Cubase/Studio-One Esque User "Macros" *(The ability to chain together any events bindable by a keyboard, then bind them to a shortcut).

*Cubase-style keyboard shortcut option for nudging velocities up/down.

A multiband distortion* would be pretty sweet... (Lots of uses outside of just being used for distortion..)


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 28, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Except perhaps more like Bitwig's version i.e more macros and allowing effects to be placed in the feedback path.
> 
> I also wish they'd replace the clunky 'Smart' control system, and just have MIDI assignable in the way Bitwig, Ableton and u-he do it.
> 
> ...



Yeah the right click i mentioned above was using kontakt as an example. Indeed ableton one was my main choice as an exmaple but kontakt seem to be more widley used in this forum. 


It used to be a time where logic environment was kinda used like max4 live sort of thing. but apple kind of didnt go too far with it opting for more ease of use. butyeah it would be cool to have something like it. 
Although the midi plugin does have coding involved but something inbetween would be cool. Reaktor like or plogue bidule but working with audio, busses, fx etc.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 28, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> You've pretty much ticked all of the same boxes I'd list....
> 
> Multiple CC lanes, and Summing Stacks inside Summing Stacks are the biggest one for me...
> 
> ...



cool stuff. I need to look more into those macros. I havent interacted with them in other daw. 

and how can i forget search for plugins. My list of developers is about 100+ 


and oh man a multiband compresor that can be fet, vca, etc would be awesome. 

Ive gotten used to changing velocity by click and drag but keycomand would be a welcome addition. 


the audio browser does need some retooling. apple got rid of the apple loops app, and making loops is a little odd. and files to chekcout later like a folder would be good to but all relevant files i might use there. right now i open various finder windows with different folders and drag and drop. so rezising logic windows is a pita. 

Also on the right side, there could also be a large meter like in cubase. but that would be just extra.no a big deal. 

the multiband distortion owuld be cool. 

i think the next big update will be for winter NAMM and will focus primarly on Atmos and might not have too many new things. but afterwards we might see a lot more new effects plugins. that my guess though.


----------



## anp27 (Aug 28, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Assignable keycomand to advance midi transform functions. (fixed velocity, fixed note length etc)





jcrosby said:


> *Cubase-style keyboard shortcut option for nudging velocities up/down.*


This feature is already in Logic but you have to set it up first. More on how to do this: https://vi-control.net/community/th...et-midi-length-by-key-shortcut-30-more.73854/


----------



## AEF (Aug 28, 2021)

All these suggestions mirror mine.

Id love a chord track, as it really helps sketching things more quickly.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 28, 2021)

I would love something like the scratchpad in Studio One or chunks in DP. 

Just in general moving between projects remains a pain in Logic in a way that's not the case in other DAWs.


----------



## Cyberic (Aug 28, 2021)

Enhance the xy pad in Logic drummer with a brighter, more visible and detailed grid.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 28, 2021)

anp27 said:


> This feature is already in Logic but you have to set it up first. More on how to do this: https://vi-control.net/community/th...et-midi-length-by-key-shortcut-30-more.73854/


Right, I'm aware you can import them. But it's a bit of a headache and makes a lot more sense for them to be stored globally....

One other fatal flaw of this is that it also makes the key binding non-universal....

A real world example of where this seemingly little headache becomes a reality is receiving a request to customize a cue made in a template where those transform presets weren't part of that project originally.... It's a bit silly I have to manually import it when every other 'preset type' in Logic is available globally... And depending on the preset, it might just be quicker to manually setup transform.

I appreciate the glass half full viewpoint, it's just a really poor conceptual design choice and inconsistent with Logic's overall preset scheme...


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I would love something like the scratchpad in Studio One or chunks in DP.


100%. Project Alternatives are ok, but not nearly as useful as Scratchpads... for one you have to reload an entire project anytime you switch to an alternative... Scratchpads are also really great for cut downs and edits...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 28, 2021)

> -Better surround implementation. (I have a feeling new atmos will be added soon to logic)



Apple is promoting Spacial Audio (for their headphones), so yes.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 29, 2021)

A Spacial Audio update for Logic has already been confirmed for later this year.









Logic Pro will get immersive audio tools later this year for Spatial Audio mixes


Apple has announced that it will be adding immersive music authoring tools to an upcoming version of Logic Pro later this year.




www.musictech.net





I only have two small feature requests that I reckon are low hanging fruit for the Apple devs:

Finder Tags: Intergrate them into the media browser in Logic. I’m pretty sure it already uses the finder/spotlight tech as a backbone, so why not go all the way?

Key Switching: Allow us to see more than an octave at a time in the keyswitching window.

Thank you, Logic Dev overlords!


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 29, 2021)

+ freely rearrange tracks in mixer
+ search feature / macro (like in S1)
+ native OSC/Midi for Control Surfaces (no need for stuff like OSCulator)
+ nested tracks with more colours

And subscription (nooo just kidding)


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 29, 2021)

* Make my 200-track template of just empty plugin instances with zero audio file, not take up HALF A GIG. 

* Get that CPU usage under control! Logic just sitting in the background quietly doing nothing --> CPU fan is still spinning.

* Preserve my list of most-frequently-used plugins and FX for when I click a track's Instrument or "Audio FX" buttons. 95% of the time it's going to be the same few instruments/FX I always choose. Stop making me scroll through the long list of Logic's built-in instruments/FX first.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 29, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> + native OSC/Midi for Control Surfaces (no need for stuff like OSCulator)


Just a quickie on this. If you want simple, two way MIDI communication between an iDevice and Logic, IDAM is a good way forward. I use this method to assign (virtual) faders to things like volume etc and everything is kept in tasty, two way sync. It's all built right into MacOS and works out of the box.




Apologies if you already know this. As you're probably already aware, OSC is a more complex proposition.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 29, 2021)

anp27 said:


> This feature is already in Logic but you have to set it up first. More on how to do this: https://vi-control.net/community/th...et-midi-length-by-key-shortcut-30-more.73854/


Cool indeed.
But simple key commands like everytHing else in logic would be nicer. Meanwhile this is cool.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 29, 2021)

The single biggest thing Logic needs is an export ability on par with Reaper's. Only being able to bounce one mix, of one time selection is awful. You should be able to export dozens of regions in one go, named after their respective regions/markers. I love Logic but I'm finding myself increasingly using Reaper for this reason.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 29, 2021)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> The single biggest thing Logic needs is an export ability on par with Reaper's. Only being able to bounce one mix, of one time selection is awful. You should be able to export dozens of regions in one go, named after their respective regions/markers. I love Logic but I'm finding myself increasingly using Reaper for this reason.


You can.
_Export xxx tracks as audio files
Export xxx regions as audio files_

But there's a caveat that essentially kills this feature. (Making your point totally valid...)
It only exports directly from the track, meaning that while inserts can be printed to the exported audio, auxes and busses aren't.

Not only does Logic need a proper export menu like Cubase, the _export as_ menus fro tracks and regions need a checkbox to include the ability to include sends/busses....


TL;DR this drives me nuts as well...


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 29, 2021)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> The single biggest thing Logic needs is an export ability on par with Reaper's. Only being able to bounce one mix, of one time selection is awful. You should be able to export dozens of regions in one go, named after their respective regions/markers. I love Logic but I'm finding myself increasingly using Reaper for this reason.


FYI I just sent the following Logic feedback...

I submitted it as an issue with "Efficiency/Workflow" (from the dropdown)...

*SUBJECT:*


_Export tracks/regions as audio & Bounce Project menus need a checkbox to include sends/busses & include/exclude master out processing_

*FEEDBACK:*

_This a universal headache for anyone working from a dense, pre-routed and/or pre-mixed template setup with busses & auxes already in use. 

**The days of exporting raw audio to a mix engineer are more or less behind us. The average composer/producer/etc does the bulk of a mix themselves, if not mix it themselves entirely.

Logic needs a proper list of options for 'Bounce project', and 'bounce regions/tracks' as audio files.

Bounce Project needs: The ability to see & select all busses from a list and tick the ones needed. And a checkbox to include sends.

Bounce tracks/regions also needs: The ability to include/exclude sends and busses in the signal path.

Both options need: The ability to include/exclude master-out processing.

Solo and bouncing busses one at a time is a HUGE time-sucker._



You can send feedback (and be pretty specific about how it's logged) using the link below. 
(And you should... The more people that bitch about an issue the more likely it is to be addressed):



Feedback - Logic Pro – Apple


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 29, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Just a quickie on this. If you want simple, two way MIDI communication between an iDevice and Logic, IDAM is a good way forward. I use this method to assign (virtual) faders to things like volume etc and everything is kept in tasty, two way sync. It's all built right into MacOS and works out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's good to know.
More specifically, I was thinking "sending midi to outside world" when I select a track.
OSCulator does this well. Each time I select a track, it sends a lot of data to my IAC midi port which Open Stage Control listens to. It's invaluable for my OSC autoselect of articulations.
AFAIK, Cubase has this feature built-in and you don't need a 3rd party.

Of course, OSC Touch & Logic Remote do this, but IIRC, they are proprietary solutions.

Speaking of which, I'd like to see a big evolution in Logic Remote.
I dream to use my iPad to draw automation curves in Logic which would save me a lot of time.


----------



## gst98 (Aug 30, 2021)

-Ability to have more customised Transform Sets than is currently allowed.

-A better way to manage multiple mic positions, as Cubase has (with nested folders). And to be able to open the instrument window from the auxes of a multiple-instance instrument track.

-KS and articulation switching via Logic remote

-plugin Search!!

-pencil tool velocity

-More Groups

-improved export features

-atmos (which we know is coming)

-Expand smart controls to be like Ableton racks (I'm sure this is already underway)


----------



## Christof (Aug 30, 2021)

-Ability to import multiple video clips...Cubase can do this.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 30, 2021)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I experience something weird with LPX.
The more I edit stuff, the more RAM it takes, to the point of getting “max spave usage” messages. Over 50GB of used RAM on OSX perf meter after a few hours for a project that takes 8GB right after loading (my machine has 16GB) and without adding any new library or plugin.
By just selecting / editing, the RAM jumps up. And if I select multiple tracks/regions and edit, it’s a big jump up and things get laggy.

I fear my LPX is broken (I’m still on 10.5 since I didn’t update to Catalina).


----------



## Christof (Aug 30, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but I experience something weird with LPX.
> The more I edit stuff, the more RAM it takes, to the point of getting “max spave usage” messages. Over 50GB of used RAM on OSX perf meter after a few hours for a project that takes 8GB right after loading (my machine has 16GB) and without adding any new library or plugin.
> By just selecting / editing, the RAM jumps up. And if I select multiple tracks/regions and edit, it’s a big jump up and things get laggy.
> 
> I fear my LPX is broken (I’m still on 10.5 since I didn’t update to Catalina).


Maybe your undo step size is too big?That would make sense.


----------



## Ivan M. (Aug 30, 2021)

- Automatic fades when cutting regions to avoid clicks (see Reaper)
- Change tools with keyboard modifiers (not just cmd, see Reaper which does this perfectly)
- Global monitoring fx chain, that persists between projects (see Reaper monitoring fx). I want to put Ice9 and some other mix helpers stuff in there, headphones correction etc, and not have to add it for every single new project
- CC lanes tabs (the Studioone way, which is perfect) 
- AND multiple CC lanes (the Repaer way, perfect for big screens)
- Theme adjuster, the default gray background is disgusting and I want to easily change it without editing that plist file and restart logic on each change to see the effect (which we all already did, but still; I know there are 3rd party theme adjusters, but I want this in logic)
- Exporting, again see Reaper. Also, if you try to export a track, but have a selection or a range, then the render start and stop times will change with no clear indication, which drove me nuts until I figured it out. Reaper does this perfectly
(PS: I'm not a logic power user, so might got something wrong)


----------



## Ivan M. (Aug 30, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> * Get that CPU usage under control! Logic just sitting in the background quietly doing nothing --> CPU fan is still spinning.


Yes, it's the Midi server process, the macos thing that does some midi support I guess, all DAWs are affected. For me it constantly sits on 40% or more CPU, logic or reaper, and the fans are singing even if you don't do anything, like have two piano instruments.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 30, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> Yes, it's the Midi server process, the macos thing that does some midi support I guess, all DAWs are affected. For me it constantly sits on 40% or more CPU, logic or reaper, and the fans are singing even if you don't do anything, like have two piano instruments.


That's not normal unless you have dynamic track loading turned off. I'm working with a 400 track instrument template. My current piece has 40-50 instruments playing in real time and has some light pre-mixing on many busses plus a chain of 4 or 5 AU plugins on the master. Playback is fine on a MacBook Pro.

What are your machine specs? OS? Logic 10.6.3?

Also what your your busses, auxes, and/or master bus look like (if you have anything on them)? Any bus and master processing get forced to a single core when you arm a midi track. Auxes as well.... It's easy to get single core spikes if you have big AU chains on a bunch of busses or a heavy mastering chain. (FYI this is true of ALL DAWs according to some tests someone here did. Busses tend to get pushed to one or two cores only AFIK, they don't get spread across cores... So this is something that appears inherent to how DAWs process serially chained busses. Basically a loaded-up bus fed into a loaded-up master = one core being hammered heavily... If you have a summing stack feeding into a bus into a master chain, all with some processing, it's even more work for the live core to have to try and handle...

I do see behavior more akin to this in Live (some CPU idle), but nothing like 40%. More like it bouncing between 5-10%, and that only happens in a project where I essentially have things fully mixed, full channel strips on busses, tons of discrete reverbs on individual tracks, some processing on the mix-bus, etc... Even then I can push Live pretty far before it starts choking on me.


----------



## Ivan M. (Aug 30, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> That's not normal unless you have dynamic track loading turned off. I'm working with a 400 track instrument template. My current piece has 40-50 instruments playing in real time and has some light pre-mixing on many busses plus a chain of 4 or 5 AU plugins on the master. Playback is fine on a MacBook Pro.
> 
> What are your machine specs? OS? Logic 10.6.3?
> 
> ...


This is 40% single core, and it's also there when using Reaper, it's an operating / audio system thing.
I will do a check later to see if this happens only when tracks are armed or not. Thanks!


----------



## el-bo (Aug 30, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> It used to be a time where logic environment was kinda used like max4 live sort of thing. but apple kind of didnt go too far with it opting for more ease of use. butyeah it would be cool to have something like it.
> Although the midi plugin does have coding involved but something inbetween would be cool. Reaktor like or plogue bidule but working with audio, busses, fx etc.


I'm thinking along the lines of this:

http://www.brainmodular.com/manuals/hh3/en/learn-usine/physics-engine
and this:


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of this:
> 
> http://www.brainmodular.com/manuals/hh3/en/learn-usine/physics-engine
> and this:




very cool. I doubt apple will get into that though after seeing where they went with live loops.


----------



## el-bo (Aug 30, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> very cool. I doubt apple will get into that though after seeing where they went with live loops.


Yeah, I don't think it will happen. I guess it was an answer for a 'dream' feature thread, rather than a realistic request


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 30, 2021)

Here's my immediate list: 
- Nested folders
- Notes saved with patches
- More accurate note articulations for Articulation Sets (marcatissimo?)
- Key stroke for Clip Gain 
- Multiple Videos in timeline


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 30, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> FYI I just sent the following Logic feedback...
> 
> I submitted it as an issue with "Efficiency/Workflow" (from the dropdown)...
> 
> ...



I wonder if we could link this thread in the feedback request so they see all of our wishlists. 
Maybe itll give them some ideas 

I didnt even considred multiple video tracks until now, and i think it would be awesome.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes, multiple CC lines again.

Yes, custom mixer order again.

I'd love the sampler to do proper round robins even on overlapping notes and polyphonic playing.

A faster and more elegant way to add instruments instead of clicking into this little channel strip instrument slot and then mouse surfing through lists and side lists.

Custom default setting for the screen location to open plugin windows.

More track and region colors! Please! These colors are so ugly and simply not enough.

Custom icons saved with the song (if selected).

Global transform sets (especially when connected to key switches).

Global groove templates.

Midi editing features like additive ramps without losing accents or curve shapes.

Intelligent selection features like selecting 16th offbeats or second notes of triplets (even when not quantized).

Intelligent behavior on overlapping same pitch midi notes (make it NOTE ON, NOTE OFF, NOTE ON, NOTE OFF instead of NOTE ON, NOTE ON, NOTE OFF, NOTE OFF)

On chased notes: when starting with the playhead at the beginning of a bar don't play notes from the previous bar if they end before the playhead location!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 30, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Yes, multiple CC lines again.
> 
> Yes, custom mixer order again.
> 
> ...


Yes more colours
Yes chord track
Yes Summing track within a summing track
Yes Multiple Midi Lanes
Soft Clipping plugin
Better tempo mapping


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 31, 2021)

Lyrics track anyone?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 31, 2021)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Soft Clipping plugin


There already are 4 ways to do this... (A clip mode or some clip controls in one of the limiters would be kind of handy though... Logic's limiter would be way better if it just had a clipping stage built in...)

1. PhatFX has a two clipping modes, Hard Clipping and Soft Limiting. Turn everything else in the plugin off and you get a really transparent clipper... (CamelPhat actually used to be one of the most popular clippers in Drum and Bass production... Same algorithm as far as I know...)

2. The Compressor has a clip mode. If you set the ratio to 1:1, set it to 'Clip' in the distortion section, then turn off auto-gain it becomes a clipper...

3. The bitcrusher plugin set to 24 bit with 1x downsampling is a hard clipper. The 'Clip Level' becomes the ceiling where clipping begins.

4. Overdrive technically does some clipping. It's the least transparent, but if you hit it at a reasonable level it can actually be pretty smooth and transparent... Set the drive to 0 and turn the output down to -3 and you should get the same perceived volume.


If you want a really excellent free AU clipper with an oscilloscope that oversamples use this one 





Free Clip | Venn Audio


Free Clip is an intuitive multi algorithm soft clipper/wave shaper plugin, available as a Windows VST or mac Audio Unit. The plugin allows you to choose between a range of wave shapes or 'sigmoid functions', from the most transparent but harshest hard clip, to the 'softest' but most saturated...




www.vennaudio.com


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 31, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I wonder if we could link this thread in the feedback request so they see all of our wishlists.
> Maybe itll give them some ideas
> 
> I didnt even considred multiple video tracks until now, and i think it would be awesome.


I think that's a great idea. Even better would be if someone with any pull, even the tiniest amount, could get eyes on it... (I'd imagine there are a few around here that have the ear of someone in Logic's development)

What might be a good idea would be a poll... Maybe one for the most practical or likely 10-20 things that pop up. Stacks in stacks for example is brought up over and over across a bunch of different forums...

And yeah, I've never thought of multiple videos either but it does make absolute sense...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 31, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> 3. The bitcrusher plugin set to 24 bit with 1x downsampling is a hard clipper. The 'Clip Level' becomes the ceiling where clipping begins.


Ssssh, trade secret. 
Use this on my drum bus almost every day. It's amazing how much gain reduction you can get without noticeable artefacts. 

Thanks for the heads up on the PhatFX tips. I really must look at these more.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Sep 1, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> There already are 4 ways to do this... (A clip mode or some clip controls in one of the limiters would be kind of handy though... Logic's limiter would be way better if it just had a clipping stage built in...)
> 
> 1. PhatFX has a two clipping modes, Hard Clipping and Soft Limiting. Turn everything else in the plugin off and you get a really transparent clipper... (CamelPhat actually used to be one of the most popular clippers in Drum and Bass production... Same algorithm as far as I know...)
> 
> ...


I tried them all cause I did a bit of YT searching but none of them options got close to Sonnox Inflator for me


----------



## Ilya Ivanov (Sep 1, 2021)

Sometimes I wish there was a gain knob on the channel strip


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 1, 2021)

It probably has been mentioned but a way to re-arrange channel strips in the mixer like you want. I know this has been on many people's list for a long time. It is soooo annoying that you can't do this.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 2, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> It probably has been mentioned but a way to re-arrange channel strips in the mixer like you want. I know this has been on many people's list for a long time. It is soooo annoying that you can't do this.


It's weird - I've never wished for this in years of using Logic. I guess I like everything to be in sync. Each to their own etc.

_New want:_ I'd like a way of stop/starting the arrangement whilst using the audio import window in the sampler. It's annoying to have to close it to operate the transport. Even midi commands are disabled. 

Weirdly, the only method of operating the transport with the audio import window open is via the Logic Remote app, and even then, on the key commands page only.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 2, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> -Not limit audio units to 16 multi channels at a time.


I think this was supposed to come with the promise of AU3, but never materialised in this front

In the end I took the dive and purchased Cubase

I have n idea when that limitation will be removed (I know VSL has a template for AU3, but its been in beta for the last two years now)... so yeah


----------



## Kent (Sep 2, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I think this was supposed to come with the promise of AU3, but never materialised in this front
> 
> In the end I took the dive and purchased Cubase
> 
> I have n idea when that limitation will be removed (I know VSL has a template for AU3, but its been in beta for the last two years now)... so yeah


the beta is very stable (and has been basically from the beginning) and can return up to 25 stereo audio channels back in to Logic.

I'm pretty sure the only reason it's 'beta' is that it does not yet transmit tempo-sync on AU3. That's about the only thing I can think of though.


----------



## samphony (Sep 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> It's weird - I've never wished for this in years of using Logic. I guess I like everything to be in sync. Each to their own etc.
> 
> _New want:_ I'd like a way of stop/starting the arrangement whilst using the audio import window in the sampler. It's annoying to have to close it to operate the transport. Even midi commands are disabled.
> 
> Weirdly, the only method of operating the transport with the audio import window open is via the Logic Remote app, and even then, on the key commands page only.


Same with me!


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 2, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I think this was supposed to come with the promise of AU3, but never materialised in this front
> 
> In the end I took the dive and purchased Cubase
> 
> I have n idea when that limitation will be removed (I know VSL has a template for AU3, but its been in beta for the last two years now)... so yeah



I know right! 

I thought that limitation would go away and just have one mega connection. I decided to do the Trevor Morris thing of just having a large template all in the daw but disable the tracks. command click to remove ram in logic. not the same but still good. 

seems the main point was to make AU for iPad that also work with Mac or vice versa or extend it to the iPad to control the plugin. which doesn't seem it caught on. a better smart control wound be better for that.


----------



## gst98 (Sep 6, 2021)

I was just reminded of something when trying this morning.

A few updates ago I noticed that I could no longer do the trick where you can hold the sustain pedal down, and change track before sending the sustain pedal release message in order to get infinite sustain, and play over it with a different instrument. 

Wonder if we'll ever get that back


----------



## Kent (Sep 6, 2021)

gst98 said:


> I was just reminded of something when trying this morning.
> 
> A few updates ago I noticed that I could no longer do the trick where you can hold the sustain pedal down, and change track before sending the sustain pedal release message in order to get infinite sustain, and play over it with a different instrument.
> 
> Wonder if we'll ever get that back


Sounds like a bug that was fixed to me! But I’m sure you could whip up some breaking behavior in Scripter or the Environment


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 6, 2021)

An individuell delay option for Logic IDs. You could set a negative track delay for the slow legato patches and compensate it for the faster ones.


----------



## Kent (Sep 6, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> An individuell delay option for Logic IDs. You could set a negative track delay for the slow legato patches and compensate it for the faster ones.


This is actually a far more complex issue than it might appear, but there are a number of track-delay-related issues I would also love to see in Logic (and which, if implemented, would make something like this natively possible).


----------



## gst98 (Sep 6, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Sounds like a bug that was fixed to me! But I’m sure you could whip up some breaking behavior in Scripter or the Environment


Yes I’m sure it was not intentional! I certainly found it by accident. But it happens in Cubase too, and I think I’ve done it ableton as well. It’s very useful for trying out ideas.


----------



## A.G (Sep 6, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Sounds like a bug that was fixed to me! But I’m sure you could whip up some breaking behavior in Scripter or the Environment


The best solution will be if Apple fix that.

1. The Scripter cannot process between tracks - forget for that!
2. An Extra Environment can do that but it is not an easy task and the Logic template will be very complicated. If you are good in the Environment building please let us know how to do, otherwise please stop posting mirage ideas.


----------



## A.G (Sep 6, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> An individuell delay option for Logic IDs. You could set a negative track delay for the slow legato patches and compensate it for the faster ones.


It is not a good idea. The correct method for implementing a time based articulation change is called "Direction". Logic Art IDs are "Attribute" according to the Cubase expression maps "Type" terminology.

Logic needs a "Direction" articulation change type which has to be powered by automation like AG X-DAW which supports both: Logic Art IDs ("Attribute" type) and Art Automation points ("Direction" type).


----------



## Kent (Sep 6, 2021)

A.G said:


> The best solution will be if Apple fix that.
> 
> 1. The Scripter cannot process between tracks - forget for that!
> 2. An Extra Environment can do that but it is not an easy task and the Logic template will be very complicated. If you are good in the Environment building please let us know how to do, otherwise please stop posting mirage ideas.


Ivan, if you’re not going to read what I actually wrote, then please don’t respond to it 😉


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 7, 2021)

A.G said:


> It is not a good idea. The correct method for implementing a time based articulation change is called "Direction". Logic Art IDs are "Attribute" according to the Cubase expression maps "Type" terminology.
> 
> Logic needs a "Direction" articulation change type which has to be powered by automation like AG X-DAW which supports both: Logic Art IDs ("Attribute" type) and Art Automation points ("Direction" type).


OK, I revealed myself as a coding fool, but that‘s what you guy are here for right 

So here is another idea of mine to overcome the annoying issue, that means separat track for each articulation = hard time if you like to work in the score editor. Maybe you tell me, that this isn‘t a good idea neither:
Lets say, you could create a special folder for violins I that contains single tracks for each different articulation, each with the right negative track delay. But you could view the whole folder in a single score system, kind of „Score Stacks“. Does not sound that difficult for a coding fool like me ! But you will know better for sure.


----------



## davidson (Sep 7, 2021)

A midi velocity tool that's not a complete mystery to use. Just give us one that works the same way it does in cubase.


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 7, 2021)

Not sure if already mentioned: 
Multiple articulations at the same time. Because instruments have both articulations and options to change the sound (like using low / high strings in SM Strings). Currently, Logic assigns articulations per note, and not in time domain along with CC events (like studio one and others). This forces you to create all possible combinations of key switches, which I definitely will never do, and just go use another daw.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Sep 7, 2021)

Haven't read through the entire thread, but I really... REALLY hope they fix the problem with delay (in ms) on multi-timbral / external MIDI tracks.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 7, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> * Preserve my list of most-frequently-used plugins and FX for when I click a track's Instrument or "Audio FX" buttons. 95% of the time it's going to be the same few instruments/FX I always choose. Stop making me scroll through the long list of Logic's built-in instruments/FX first.


Preferences -> Display -> Mixer -> Show recent plug-in list in plug-in menu

For audio fx, you can also adjust things in the plugin manager. Copy your most recently-used plugins to under "Top Level", and they will show up above all the Apple stuff. This doesn't seem to work for instruments though, they just get placed along with the built-in Logic instruments.

Edit: Figured out a way around this. In the plugin manager, create a new category called "Logic Instruments". Click on "Top Level", select all of the built-in Logic instruments, and drag them into the new "Logic Instruments" category. Now they'll all show up in that folder in the pop-up, along with any other instruments you have copied to "Top Level".


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 7, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Edit: Figured out a way around this. In the plugin manager, create a new category called "Logic Instruments". Click on "Top Level", select all of the built-in Logic instruments, and drag them into the new "Logic Instruments" category. Now they'll all show up in that folder in the pop-up, along with any other instruments you have copied to "Top Level".


Holy shit, this is so great! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Billy Palmer (Sep 7, 2021)

-Summing tracks within summing tracks, please!

Also very high on my own list...
-Native plugin search
-Revamped midi environment
-More options for batch exporting stems and individual tracks
-Disabling tracks actually purging ram usage


----------



## Kent (Sep 7, 2021)

Billy Palmer said:


> Disabling tracks actually purging ram usage


this does happen though...it's just called something else.

"Disable" is done via the on/off switch in the track header. This removes it from the CPU load.

if you *⌥*+click that on/off switch, it "Unloads", which removes it from the RAM load as well.


----------



## Kent (Sep 7, 2021)

you can see the effect on my RAM here: 22 full Kontakt instances full of 16 heavy VIs load up; drop into nothingness; then one is added back in.

The drop was an *⌥*+click.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Sep 8, 2021)

@kmaster That's actually life-changing - thanks


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 8, 2021)

Billy Palmer said:


> -Summing tracks within summing tracks, please!


This is the one thing that I really want. This alone is making me seriously consider switching DAWs. If Cubase didn't require an eLicenser for the Cubase Pro trial, I probably would have already switched.


----------



## Question-Guy (Sep 8, 2021)

I already sent this to the Logic Team:

Make it possible to change Articulation ID with a key command. I work with MIDI Channels right now and change them via Keypad 1-9, +,-,* etc.

This has some disadvantages. Only 16 articulations and when I start drawing a expression curve on a legato patch and ending in a different articulation, I have to draw the curve again because it is another channel. But this means creating many instruments in Kontakt, Play, Opus, Engine. I want to keep it simple. One plugin, one instrument loaded, one track in the DAW. All possibilities. 

I would like to press 1,2,3 on my keypad or on my Streamdeck (I configured it nicely with pictures and name of the articulations depending on the library I'm using) and change the note I currently selected.

The dropdown or right click menu for articulation ID is ridiculously slow. I would like to go fast through my score, select few notes, hit a key, bam pizzicato, select another pair of notes, bam, staccato, bam, legato....


----------



## Trevor Meier (Sep 9, 2021)

Given the next version will focus on spatial audio, I’m really hoping for some multi-output instrument quality of life improvements. For example, using a typical stereo multi-out instrument like Spitfire BBCSO Pro, getting to a reasonable Atmos mix right now requires 5-6 mic pairs (CTAO+Atmos F/R) spread over one instrument channel + five aux. If I want to solo or mute just that instrument, I have to select all six channel strips. But if I want to open the plug-in, I have to select just the first channel strip.

If Logic had a version of the summing stack that was just for instrument tracks, I’d be in heaven. You’d have all the functional cleverness of the existing sum stacks (record, MIDI & automation editing flowing down into contained tracks) but only containing one instrument at a time, allowing the summing instrument stack to “host” the instrument plugin. This allows us to treat the instrument sum as we treat stereo instruments now, but dive in to adjust individual outputs when needed.

It’d make the upcoming multichannel world a hell of a lot easier to navigate.

That and dear god give us multiple CC lanes, custom CC names, dead-simple “show CC as automation lane” and keyboard shortcuts for articulations…. Pretty please??! These are frustrate-me-ten-times-a-day feature requests.

Cubase’s new stem output features are interesting. I tend to print stems inside the project, so even more interesting to me would be improvements to bounce-in-place. For instrument tracks, a BIP that swaps the MIDI for the bounced audio as a track alternative; and for busses, a BIP that inserts all incoming audio onto the track and mutes the channelstrip input. This would require tracks to become ambidextrous and less rigid than only being one “track type”.

My final big wish is internal routing for modulation. Not just pre-recorded automation lanes, but things like LFOs and channels modulating other channels. It could be a modernized MIDI Environment, or a VCV/Bitwig-style CV-like patch system, or a simple addition next to sidechain on the plugin windows.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 9, 2021)

I really hope they *fix surround panning*, and soon. Looking on the forums, it seems to have been broken for some time, where the panner data doesn't align to the automation data. ie. Centre pan is actually -2 in automation. I'm currently working on a surround project and it's been a complete nightmare!

In general, the circular surround panner is also much harder to use than the traditional box-style surround panners that are found in other DAWS.

Also the ability to adjust plugin settings in a preview mode, then select a section of time in the arrange window, and then write all automation parameters _just _for that time. I can't remember what this is called in ProTools (*Automation Preview/Audition Mode*, or something to that effect?)


----------



## ShikiSuen (Sep 10, 2021)

VST3 support please.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 10, 2021)

ShikiSuen said:


> VST3 support please.


Well that one's not going to happen. Why do you want it though?


----------



## A.G (Sep 10, 2021)

ShikiSuen said:


> VST3 support please.


I agree that VST2 or VST3 is the most important feature that Apple must implement in the upcoming Logic. This will open the doors of the modern DAW technologies.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 10, 2021)

A.G said:


> I agree that VST2 or VST3 is the most important feature that Apple must implement in the upcoming Logic. This will open the doors of the modern DAW technologies.


Like what?

I don't see it happening. They created Audio Units, and I can't imagine they would spend their limited engineering resources adopting another framework (which would need to be plumbed through the entire app, top to bottom). If anything, they'll extend AU, but I'm skeptical of even that any time soon.


----------



## A.G (Sep 10, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Like what?
> 
> I can't imagine they would spend their limited engineering resources adopting another framework.


I do not agree about the "limited engineering resources" you are talking about. Apple bought the "Emagic" German company with the top engineering guys. These guys know what to do and how to do. The problem might be the Apple approval.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 10, 2021)

A.G said:


> I agree that VST2 or VST3 is the most important feature that Apple must implement in the upcoming Logic. This will open the doors of the modern DAW technologies.


Examples? There are a few plugins and instruments that do not have an AU version, but that is a very short list for modern ones which are actively developed and maintained.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 10, 2021)

A.G said:


> I do not agree about the "limited engineering resources" you are talking about. Apple bought the "Emagic" German company with the top engineering guys. These guys know what to do and how to do. The problem might be the Apple approval.


It's not about them being super-skilled. They (like any software team) have a ton of feature requests, bugs to fix, in-house ideas, and things they need to support for the larger organization's or company's strategy. And they (like any software team) have a finite number of engineers to do this work.

I can't imagine they'd use those finite resources to provide VST3 support (a huge undertaking), just for whatever features VST3 has over AU.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 10, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> If Logic had a version of the summing stack that was just for instrument tracks, I’d be in heaven. You’d have all the functional cleverness of the existing sum stacks (record, MIDI & automation editing flowing down into contained tracks) but only containing one instrument at a time, allowing the summing instrument stack to “host” the instrument plugin. This allows us to treat the instrument sum as we treat stereo instruments now, but dive in to adjust individual outputs when needed.


It sounds like you're referring to something like Ableton's instrument rack perhaps? (It's a little hard to tell from your description - it sounds like the end goal is the ability to host multiple stacked instruments, controllable from a single channel?)

An instrument plugin that acts as a shell that can host multiple instruments (and audio plugins) that could be routed to multiple outputs as/if needed... (Like VEP, Kontakt, etc, you could choose from stereo or multi-out). This basically lets you creates custom stacked instruments in a single plugin, presets are easily recallable, and, being that it's a plugin it wouldn't take up the vertical real estate that extra tracks take up...

Assuming that's kind of what you're referring to I've requested this a few times. I've also requested an audio version... Basically Logic's version of Live's instrument/audio effects rack, Studio One's Chains, Blue Cat's Patchwork, PG Unify, etc.. 

Ideally both 'racks' would let you run things in series and/or parallel...


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 10, 2021)

A.G said:


> I agree that VST2 or VST3 is the most important feature that Apple must implement in the upcoming Logic. This will open the doors of the modern DAW technologies.


This will never happen. Logic's been AU only for 18-19 years now. I'm not saying it's a bad idea, somehow I just see Apple seeing it as being in conflict with the philosophy of Logic being built entirely off of Apple's own architecture.

I'd imagine this would also require them to pay some kind of licensing fee to Steinberg... If that is the case(?) then I don't see any scenario where Apple would go down that road.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Sep 11, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> It sounds like you're referring to something like Ableton's instrument rack perhaps? (It's a little hard to tell from your description - it sounds like the end goal is the ability to host multiple stacked instruments, controllable from a single channel?)
> 
> An instrument plugin that acts as a shell that can host multiple instruments (and audio plugins) that could be routed to multiple outputs as/if needed... (Like VEP, Kontakt, etc, you could choose from stereo or multi-out). This basically lets you creates custom stacked instruments in a single plugin, presets are easily recallable, and, being that it's a plugin it wouldn't take up the vertical real estate that extra tracks take up...
> 
> ...


That would indeed be very nice. My request is more simple, essentially allowing the current implementation of multi-out instruments (an instrument channel + auxes for each additional output) to fold up like the summing stacks do, with the instrument channel acting as a sum for all of the outputs instead of as a single stereo output as it is currently.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 11, 2021)

A.G said:


> This will open the doors of the modern DAW technologies.


like what?


----------



## bracken (Sep 12, 2021)

tap tempo (not that thing they've already got, just a normal tap tempo), plus something to stop mackie controller assignments getting mixed up with manual assignments


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 12, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> This is the one thing that I really want. This alone is making me seriously consider switching DAWs. If Cubase didn't require an eLicenser for the Cubase Pro trial, I probably would have already switched.




It’s possible just not convinient


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 12, 2021)

Billy Palmer said:


> -Summing tracks within summing tracks, please!
> 
> Also very high on my own list...
> -Native plugin search
> ...


I linked the video above for summing under summing (nested) tracks.

not convinient but possible. I thought this might help


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 12, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> That would indeed be very nice. My request is more simple, essentially allowing the current implementation of multi-out instruments (an instrument channel + auxes for each additional output) to fold up like the summing stacks do, with the instrument channel acting as a sum for all of the outputs instead of as a single stereo output as it is currently.


Ah gotcha.. Are you aware you can do this in two different ways, all with a couple clicks or shortcuts? 

You just select the multi-out instrument from the main view, use the shortcut to put it in a summing stack, open the mixer and click the + button to create auxes, then right click and select _create tracks_ and the tracks show up inside the stack... 

Or you can do this from the mixer view by selecting all of the multi-out auxes, right clicking & selecting _create tracks_, close the mixer then use the shortcut to create a track stack...

Either way takes just a few seconds...


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 12, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I linked the video above for summing under summing (nested) tracks.
> 
> not convinient but possible. I thought this might help


I do use this but it's reeeally buggy...

In some scenarios (I can't figure out what the conditions are), stacks will disappear into a neighboring stack when you drag the 'omitted' stack into the stack you want to nest it into... When this happens I've found you have to make it the top stack in the nested group or it can disappear on you...

I've also found that if a stack does disappear a bunch of tracks can wind up being kicked out of the stack all over again... This puts you right back into the scenario above, where you have to start dragging things around in different orders until you find a stack order where things don't go disappearing on you or wind up being kicked out of a stack... (Or other tracks wind up being kicked out of other stacks!)

Basically it works but it's a hot mess. When this happens you wind up chasing your tail just trying to get things to nest in the order intended...

My request is basically that they _actually_ implement this correctly so you don't have to jump through hoops, hunt for stacks that go missing, and fix a big old mess Logic makes when it does happen...


----------



## Trevor Meier (Sep 12, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Ah gotcha.. Are you aware you can do this in two different ways, all with a couple clicks or shortcuts?
> 
> You just select the multi-out instrument from the main view, use the shortcut to put it in a summing stack, open the mixer and click the + button to create auxes, then right click and select _create tracks_ and the tracks show up inside the stack...
> 
> ...


Yep, this is what I do at the moment but it has a couple issues. One is Logic’s inability to have sum stacks within sum stacks (which I see someone just posted a workaround for - clumsy but it works).

The other issue is accessing the instrument plugin. Because the plugin is hosted on a track inside the summing stack, I have to un-collapse the summing stack and click on the first track before I can access the plugin. This something I have to do all the time, and it’s a PITA. On regular (non-multi) instruments I have the “open plugin” command as a shortcut on my MIDI controller - fast and easy.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 12, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Yep, this is what I do at the moment but it has a couple issues. One is Logic’s inability to have sum stacks within sum stacks (which I see someone just posted a workaround for - clumsy but it works).
> 
> The other issue is accessing the instrument plugin. Because the plugin is hosted on a track inside the summing stack, I have to un-collapse the summing stack and click on the first track before I can access the plugin. This something I have to do all the time, and it’s a PITA. On regular (non-multi) instruments I have the “open plugin” command as a shortcut on my MIDI controller - fast and easy.


Ok, I totally get it... Definitely not ideal, not to mention that the hack for nesting stacks in stacks has a whole bunch of really nasty bugs (listed in the post above your last one).


----------



## ShikiSuen (Sep 16, 2021)

FLAC support, seriously.


----------



## NULL_Bits (Sep 21, 2021)

Lots of great wishes already! I know the chances of this are basically zero, but:

As much as I love the stock channel EQ, for me Fabfilter Pro Q3 has entirely replaced it. I just wish I could view the Q3 EQ curves on each channel in the mixer like I can with the stock EQ. Ain’t gonna happen, but that would be super awesome!


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 21, 2021)

You just reminded me... I wish Logic had a stock dynamic EQ. Or at the very least would overhaul the dang multiband compressor!


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 21, 2021)

Being able to simultaneously edit / draw the same CC across ALL selected regions (not just the currently selected track) from the piano roll automation view.


----------



## NULL_Bits (Sep 21, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> You just reminded me... I wish Logic had a stock dynamic EQ. Or at the very least would overhaul the dang multiband compressor!



I wish they would update the UI for the old looking stock plugins and make everything consistent. It’s really kind of a nitpick, but some of the plugins have a nice look and feel to them, such as the stock compressor, the vintage EQ collection, etc, but others (like the MB compressor and others) look embarrassingly ancient and straight from the late 90s. It’s a form over function nitpick, but for a company like Apple who is all about sleek design and such it surprises me how god awful ugly and over-complicated some of the plugins are.


----------



## Vik (Sep 23, 2021)

As long as they implement the wishes that haven't been implemented yet in this, (this, this and this) list, I'm happy.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 5, 2021)

NULL_Bits said:


> I wish they would update the UI for the old looking stock plugins and make everything consistent. It’s really kind of a nitpick, but some of the plugins have a nice look and feel to them, such as the stock compressor, the vintage EQ collection, etc, but others (like the MB compressor and others) look embarrassingly ancient and straight from the late 90s. It’s a form over function nitpick, but for a company like Apple who is all about sleek design and such it surprises me how god awful ugly and over-complicated some of the plugins are.


I'm always shocked at how long it's taken the dev team to work through these.

I'd like to add another wish to the growing pile.

*Keyswitch window:* It updates the active keyswitches as you trigger them, but if you play beyond the octave shown on the screen, the display doesn't switch octave to match. Or just allow us to see both octaves at once. Such a strange hobble for such an otherwise well designed feature.

Better still, allow a separate window for switches which isn't shared with the smart controls. The shortcuts managing this are...a little funky.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 5, 2021)

I just want my EXS 24 back. That is all.


----------



## Steve Wheeler (Dec 9, 2021)

OSC output for the articulations sets would make life easier for touchscreens. If you could just pass the articulation string to a Lemur label (it's already in the smart controls), you could avoid having to make a giant template workaround, etc for articulations. More extensible, less parts, less stuff that could go wrong. As far as I can see with OSCulator, there's no articulation OSC data being output from Logic.

Actual stem exporting that didn't ignore bussing would be great too. Kinda miss the old Cakewalk export options where you could assign what routing you wanted.


----------



## Vik (Dec 9, 2021)

An Ideas Hub (for storing user ideas) a la Sibelius. Better looking notation, improved score functions.

And this:





What are your *most* important wishes for Logic and work with sample libraries?


1. Disable Track (Unload Samples from RAM) 2. More Instrument tracks and/or Aux tracks 3. MIDI Out from AU 5. Multiple movie files in 1 project 5. Access to Multiple Projects (In tabs maybe) 6. Ability to change Settings in Audio (I/O Device, Buffer Size, etc) without unloading & re-loading...




www.vi-control.net


----------



## Steve Wheeler (Dec 9, 2021)

Steve Wheeler said:


> OSC output for the articulations sets would make life easier for touchscreens. If you could just pass the articulation string to a Lemur label (it's already in the smart controls), you could avoid having to make a giant template workaround, etc for articulations. More extensible, less parts, less stuff that could go wrong. As far as I can see with OSCulator, there's no articulation OSC data being output from Logic.
> 
> Actual stem exporting that didn't ignore bussing would be great too. Kinda miss the old Cakewalk export options where you could assign what routing you wanted.


Also forgot: Unlimited user presets for MIDI transform. 30 is utter nonsense.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 9, 2021)

My wishlist for Logic grew so long over the years I had to move over to Studio One to where I noticed that they have come true already. Sorry Logic!


----------



## Hans-Peter (Dec 9, 2021)

Fix slow UI response in templates with high track count. 

This and I would return to Logic in an instant.


----------



## A.G (Dec 9, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Fix slow UI response in templates with high track count.
> 
> This and I would return to Logic in an instant.



It looks a GPU issue. I always advice my students (who prefer to be Pro) to get a powerful gaming Video card (for desktops) if they want to use Cubase without troubles. The motherboard inbuilt Video chipsets are out of the party sometimes. I noted that Logic become very sensitive to the GPU resources (a lot of UI elements where re-programed to use Quartz Extreme) in the latest versions 10.6x and 10.7x like Cubase.

BTW: Slow UI response can be caused if the system resources come to their dead line point.


----------



## IFM (Dec 9, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Fix slow UI response in templates with high track count.
> 
> This and I would return to Logic in an instant.


I agree. After a certain OS/LP version it suddenly became unwieldy at best. Ultra laggy.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 9, 2021)

While I have tons of whistle and bell feature requests, the only thing I actually care about is that Logic would stop breaking plugins with new point versions. (If/when not directly related to an OS update).


----------



## AEF (Dec 9, 2021)

Has anyone else found the negative track delay offset broken in 10.7.1? If so any fixes or workarounds?


----------



## gst98 (Dec 9, 2021)

I've been having a bit of a sluggish GUI during playback recently, despite my GPU barely taking a hit (and not just my big 800 track temp, but 5 track projects).

But this 10.7.2 has fixed this so far it seems. Apparently to do with rendering the fader meters. Would be interesting to see if this fixes anything for you guys.


@Hans-Peter might want to give this a try


----------



## IFM (Dec 12, 2021)

gst98 said:


> I've been having a bit of a sluggish GUI during playback recently, despite my GPU barely taking a hit (and not just my big 800 track temp, but 5 track projects).
> 
> But this 10.7.2 has fixed this so far it seems. Apparently to do with rendering the fader meters. Would be interesting to see if this fixes anything for you guys.
> 
> ...


So far I think it has helped a little, but my lag was never in showing faders during playback, but just having a long lag when doing things like expanding or collapsing folders, dragging parts around, and that sort of thing. It made editing quite a chore.

The lag time seems to have improved quite a bit but I noticed if I closed the mixer window it indeed got even better. Still not as responsive as Cubase but getting better.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 12, 2021)

Fix the broken Automation UI which no longer shows visible changes when dragging with a mouse (introduced in 10.7.1)


----------

